# Hecs



## vin-man (May 9, 2016)

Has anyone here used the HECS stealth screen camo? The one that blocks our bodies electrical energy so we are less detected by the animals we hunt? Does it really work like the info on TV says it does?


----------



## AllAmerican (May 9, 2016)

*HECS yeah*

Well, I'm very skeptical with everything.  

But my buddy up in Utica, NY bought it, he hunts with a Black Widow recurve, killed two does and a spike.   I asked if he feels the suit improved his harvest percentage, he thinks it worked.  

www.hecsllc.com


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 10, 2016)

I've used the HECS clothing, and I like it - I can't guarantee that it does what it claims it does, but I do feel like I see a lot more small game around me when I use it. (And almost got hit by an owl down at Joe Kurz a few years ago while wearing it.)


----------



## Todd Cook (May 10, 2016)

I'm more of a flannel kind of guy.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 10, 2016)

Looks expensive.
I like a bargain basement lightweight 3D suit over a t-shirt and pants.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 10, 2016)

Beam me up, Scotty. Don't see me buying any of that. Probably won't be getting any for Christmas either.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 10, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> Beam me up, Scotty. Don't see me buying any of that. Probably won't be getting any for Christmas either.



With that cover scent Cheif42, the critters will come looking for you.


----------



## Scotsman (May 10, 2016)

Remember the phrase attributed to P.T. Barnum!


----------



## sawtooth (May 10, 2016)

Todd Cook said:


> I'm more of a flannel kind of guy.



Yeah. Me too. I kinda do ok without the suit.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 10, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> With that cover scent Cheif42, the critters will come looking for you.



...but you gotta stay up wind, from yourself, while wearing it.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 10, 2016)

Dyrewulf said:


> I've used the HECS clothing, and I like it - I can't guarantee that it does what it claims it does, but I do feel like I see a lot more small game around me when I use it. (And almost got hit by an owl down at Joe Kurz a few years ago while wearing it.)


I see plenty of critters while hunting and in my work clothes at that. If you buy this might as well get a tree coy also so the deer will come stand under it.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 10, 2016)

*Here's another "not" cheap deer guarantee product*



SELFBOW said:


> I see plenty of critters while hunting and in my work clothes at that. If you buy this might as well get a tree coy also so the deer will come stand under it.



Ozonics

http://www.ozonicshunting.com/products/

I killed some of my best deer in street clothes w out cover scent, the Native Americans seemed to do well with out the HECS and Ozonics.


----------



## robert carter (May 11, 2016)

Im hunting a particular hog when I get the chance that is smarter than any critter I have ever encountered including my best dogs. I don`t care what others hunt with but if it takes buying that stuff to kill him I feel I don`t deserve him. Thats my take on that. To each his own. Woodsmanship and common sensed goes a long way.RC


----------



## Barebowyer (May 11, 2016)

Well said RC


----------



## Vance Henry (May 12, 2016)

If your up for discussing which wool plaid color works best in the woods, well that might make for a spirited debate.


----------



## Mudfeather (May 13, 2016)

I wear my Hecs and use my Ozonics...Turkey cant smell me because of the Ozonics and the Hecs blocks their ability to see me even when I....COME ON MAN!!!

I understand some guys buying this stuff because of the (I have to kill the biggest horns in the club) guys...But on a forum where most of us hunt this way because of the increased challenge of our equipment..

It is a gimmick just like charcoal scent lock clothing has been proven to be...Everything is an odor...how does the clothes only absorb your body odor?


----------



## Bucky T (May 13, 2016)

I've never tried it.  But..  When I read this thread, I thought about the scene of this movie.


----------

